# YJ GuanLong Magic Cube



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 6, 2014)

*YJ GuanLong Magic Cube Two Dollar!*








Pretty much the cube is going to be two US dollars, as it looks exactly like the Sulong but it probably has crappy plastic.

It seems that it is going to promote speedcubing and such instead of trying to create a new and expensive speedcube [lol aosu]

Might get it to give out to people at school.


My review:

The cube is pretty good and I can get really decent times with it. PB with this cube is 10.32


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

So this is the new Moyu Cube, eh?
Seems like Aolong but the corners are little different.


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2014)

Wait, wasn't there another thread about this? What happened to it?

anyway I might have to get this cube just because it doesn't cost anything


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, I like the particularly uncanny resemblance to a sulong.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Oct 6, 2014)

Where can I buy it for $2?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 6, 2014)

So it's basically the same design as the Sulong, Chilong, and Yulong.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 7, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So this is the new Moyu Cube, eh?
> Seems like Aolong but the corners are little different.



apparently this is the YJ series


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

But does it actually have the quality to hang with the WeiLong or AoLong?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 7, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> But does it actually have the quality to hang with the WeiLong or AoLong?



They did say this cube is suitable for you to practice if you’re a Sub-30 and once you start getting Sub-20, it’s still not too late for you to get a Weilong or maybe an Aolong. Its overall performance will not be worse than ZhanChi, no matter the corner cutting, the anti-popping ability, or the turning speed, etc.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 7, 2014)

Uhm... Does anyone else realize this is a joke? I'm pretty sure this is the exact same thing as the newer Sulong's with the fitted stickers.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Uhm... Does anyone else realize this is a joke? I'm pretty sure this is the exact same thing as the newer Sulong's with the fitted stickers.



The Chinese on the box actually says GuanLong. And also, I seem to recall that YJ themselves actually made a thread about this. Wonder where it went.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The Chinese on the box actually says GuanLong. And also, I seem to recall that YJ themselves actually made a thread about this. Wonder where it went.



might have been deleted by the Moderator


----------



## Shah (Oct 7, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> They did say this cube is suitable for you to practice if you’re a Sub-30 and once you start getting Sub-20, it’s still not too late for you to get a Weilong or maybe an Aolong. *Its overall performance will not be worse than ZhanChi*, no matter the corner cutting, the anti-popping ability, or the turning speed, etc.



MoYu Fanboy. -_-


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 7, 2014)

Shah said:


> MoYu Fanboy. -_-



m8, it was on their website -_-
learn to google

FYI, i like the zhanchi as well, it was one of my favourite cube


----------



## gokkar (Oct 7, 2014)

According to their Facebook page, the low price is a result of the fact that they aren't looking to make a profit off of this cube. Their goal is to make speedcubes that can be afforded by anyone, which will, in turn, increase the popularity of the hobby, ultimately boosting sales that they do make money off of. An interesting strategy, indeed.


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, that's what their facebook said pretty much verbatim. That their goal wasn't to profit, but to make a fairly nice and affordable cube so that they could expand the cubing community. 

They'll probably profit a bit from it anyway, because I know that myself as well as a lot of people I know are going to buy them in bulks so we can give them out to people we know.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 7, 2014)

So, is there a reason cubes sell one for $2 and another for $10 if it looks like the plastic and design is relatively the same?


----------



## gokkar (Oct 7, 2014)

What it sounds like is that the performance will be sufficient, but not quite on par with cubes like the AoLong, which would still give incentive for more advanced cubers to purchase those cubes.


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 7, 2014)

I think most cubes that have a relatively general design cost as much as they do because the average price for a 3x3 is ~15 bucks. So it's just average market price.

2 dollars is probably a little more than it costs to make the GuanLong. And they probably have a mark they need to hit before it becomes profitable. 

I doubt it's as good as the AoLong, but I also doubt it cost at least $10 to manufacture per cube. It's just the retail price that the cubes revolve around. 

2 dollars is probably enough to make them profitable, and cheap enough for them to appeal to pretty much everybody because of how low the price is compared to other retailers. 

Correct me if I'm wrong! This is all a guess.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 7, 2014)

$2.95 on Lightake.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 7, 2014)

MultiBLDers rejoice.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Oct 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Uhm... Does anyone else realize this is a joke? I'm pretty sure this is the exact same thing as the newer Sulong's with the fitted stickers.



I don't know if this shop is extremely reliable, but if you search up guanlong 3x3, the results show up on this one shop --> http://cutcorner.com.ua/en/puzzles/3x3-yj-guanlong


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been looking for something I can buy in bulk for children's gifts and this could be it. You can get 6 Yulongs for 
about $21 so this works out 1 cube better. Somebody may even get closer to the RRP but they do have postage to cover.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I've been looking for something I can buy in bulk for children's gifts and this could be it. You can get 6 Yulongs for
> about $21 so this works out 1 cube better. Somebody may even get closer to the RRP but they do have postage to cover.



Where ya getting a YuLong for $3.50?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 7, 2014)

Lightake http://lightake.com/p/YJ-YJ8602-Yu-Long-55mm-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-Puzzle-6-Pack_m1203.html


----------



## v0lt3r (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, please, stop saying that its exactly the same that the sulong because its not. It is only similar to sulong. i made a comparsion of them, i hope you like it 

Look at all diferences that i say in the picture please.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 9, 2014)

I've ordered 5 of them for $14 (£9). Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 9, 2014)

so...you put some caps on it and released it as a new cube. much hype very wow.


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> so...you put some caps on it and released it as a new cube. much hype very wow.



and it's also a two part torpedo omg


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> and it's also a two part torpedo omg



meh. if moyu had publicized the difference between aolong v1 and v2, people would have said the same thing. I bet it feels a good deal different.


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 9, 2014)

I talked to "a cool guy" from the Cubicle this morning and he said that they'll most like have the Guanlong by sometime next week, and that it's guaranteed to be one of the cheapest cubes they'll have!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 9, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> so...you put some caps on it and released it as a new cube. much hype very wow.



I would'nt call it a Hype,coz'
they're 4 USD cheaper


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh wow, they finally changed the title.


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> meh. if moyu had publicized the difference between aolong v1 and v2, people would have said the same thing. I bet it feels a good deal different.



This looks identical to the Chilong to me.


----------



## v0lt3r (Oct 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> This looks identical to the Chilong to me.



no way, the corners dont have an empty line in chilong, the torpedores are not 2 pieces, just 1 in chilong. And guanlong dont have the tracks line on all the pieces that chilong have.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2014)

v0lt3r said:


> And guanlong dont have the tracks line on all the pieces that chilong have.



Making it slower due to more friction. My guess is that this will not me their best cube ever but very similair to Sulong. I like Sulong a lot. I use SuLong for BLD. Smooth controllable cube. I ordered one..


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 12, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Making it slower due to more friction. My guess is that this will not me their best cube ever but very similair to Sulong. I like Sulong a lot. I use SuLong for BLD. Smooth controllable cube. I ordered one..



Area of contact doesn't matter for friction, if you do the math, it cancels out entirely, the only thing that winds up mattering is force (thanks guysensei).


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not sure if I am going to buy it, so I am waiting for someone to make a review.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 13, 2014)

It seems like the point of this is to take a loss to get more people into MoYu and YJ cubes, similar to how WalMart takes a loss on food in order to get people into their stores


----------



## TomTom (Oct 13, 2014)

The cheap fact of how much it costs made me buy one, but i also needed a chrismas present for my neice


----------



## Tom606060 (Oct 15, 2014)

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4623-YJ+GuanLong+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html

$2.85

Very Cheap


----------



## ensigndan (Oct 15, 2014)

just ordered two of them. One I'm going to solve and play around with, the other I'm going to use for my first attempt at a mod. I'm excited to see how this cube fairs.


----------



## szalejot (Oct 15, 2014)

I am very curious about this cube.
So cheap, but from good company. Will it be good?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 15, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> I think most cubes that have a relatively general design cost as much as they do because the average price for a 3x3 is ~15 bucks. So it's just average market price.
> 
> 2 dollars is probably a little more than it costs to make the GuanLong. And they probably have a mark they need to hit before it becomes profitable.
> 
> ...



This sounds pretty reasonable

I'm placing an order for five right now. Will update with a review (first review in _ages_)


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 16, 2014)

Kennan just uploaded an unboxing of a bunch of cubes, including the GuanLong, he had a few thoughts about it:

[video=youtube_share;2bpHXUC_Z4k]http://youtu.be/2bpHXUC_Z4k[/video]


----------



## Illurity (Oct 20, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Uhm... Does anyone else realize this is a joke? I'm pretty sure this is the exact same thing as the newer Sulong's with the fitted stickers.


Cubezz.com offers these cubes for $2.85....


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 22, 2014)

Got my YJs. Posted about them on Reddit. 

Please bare in mind that I only average about 41 seconds a solve and my fastest in 36 seconds, so if you don't want to trust my view on this cube than I understand. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/2jxdrt/loving_the_yj_guanlong_right_now/

Even though my speedsolving may not be the best right now, I still think I described how it felt really well.

TL;DR great cube, YJ cubes are the best. 10/10 would buy again, 11/10 would buy again because it's only 2-4 bucks.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Oct 24, 2014)

hm...I'm thinking force cubes now...for a price this cheap? awesome!

EDIT: If they make a stickerless, that is...then we could make force cubes


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> This sounds pretty reasonable
> 
> I'm placing an order for five right now. Will update with a review (first review in _ages_)



Just for a quick update, I've beaten my PB and my average has gone down. I went from sub 1-minute and sub-50 to sub-40s. I've only had this cube for about 3 days :tu

So I'm really happy with this cube, atm it's my main (and will probably be for a while). And I've figured out that I like white cubes more. I think it's how light it is, the Aolong is too heavy for me. 

My PB now is 34 secs, my fastest average is 38 seconds

Also just an FYI the Guanlong's don't have washers in them. They feel really smooth and are almost noiseless


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is my video on the cube if you're interested.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah! Just got mine. It is awesome. I might--_might_-- use it at BASC 4


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone know if a 55mm (or similar size) version of this is going to be made?


----------



## mafergut (Nov 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Anyone know if a 55mm (or similar size) version of this is going to be made?



As per Cubeologist's vid this is already more like 56mm than regular 57mm size so I'd say no but, you never know.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 10, 2014)

mafergut said:


> As per Cubeologist's vid this is already more like 56mm than regular 57mm size so I'd say no but, you never know.



Yep, I have 4 Guanlongs and they're all about 1mm smaller than an averga 57mm cube.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 10, 2014)

I like this cube.


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2014)

mafergut said:


> As per Cubeologist's vid this is already more like 56mm than regular 57mm size so I'd say no but, you never know.





TraciAG said:


> Yep, I have 4 Guanlongs and they're all about 1mm smaller than an averga 57mm cube.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Tempus (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a GuanLong to try out, and though it's not the best cube I own, it's quite agreeable and has brought an old idea back to mind.

See, when I'm out and about, I tend to bring a cube with me to solve in the stops and pauses, and sometimes strangers see what I'm doing, walk up to me, and express an interest. I've long thought that if there was a cube that was good enough and cheap enough, I could keep one or two in the car to give out to such people as gifts. Perhaps the GuanLong is the cube I've needed for this purpose. It's an extremely nice device for the price, and should suffice.


----------



## atouchofgeek (Nov 11, 2014)

Tempus said:


> See, when I'm out and about, I tend to bring a cube with me to solve in the stops and pauses, and sometimes strangers see what I'm doing, walk up to me, and express an interest. I've long thought that if there was a cube that was good enough and cheap enough, I could keep one or two in the car to give out to such people as gifts. Perhaps the GuanLong is the cube I've needed for this purpose. It's an extremely nice device for the price, and should suffice.



I think you hit the nail on the head. I have lent a few cubes and given a couple others away to co-workers etc...but at this price, yeah I'd stop lending and start giving. I am pretty slow and picked up several GuanLongs to "train". I have gotten several people I work with interested. Love building the community.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 11, 2014)

when i knew there were only 5 washers,i was trapped into sadness...


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 11, 2014)

RayLam said:


> when i knew there were only 5 washers,i was trapped into sadness...



where was it from ?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

RayLam said:


> when i knew there were only 5 washers,i was trapped into sadness...



That sucks. This happens a lot with moyu and Shengshou cubes


----------



## pdilla (Nov 11, 2014)

Add that 6th washer and then they'll up the price back to $10 dollars.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 11, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> where was it from ?


taobao,the biggest online shopping platform in china


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

RayLam said:


> taobao,the biggest online shopping platform in china


 probably not taobao's fault.


----------



## Ingo (Nov 11, 2014)

RayLam said:


> when i knew there were only 5 washers,i was trapped into sadness...



My GuanLongs didn't have any washers at all.

But i got a transparent AoLong V2 recently with only 5 washers.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> probably not taobao's fault.


yea,definitely not taobao's fault.YJ often gives less washers,which sucks...


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 11, 2014)

Over a month now and my cubes haven't arrived. Lightake are usually better than this.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2014)

After 1 month and 6 days my Guanlongs finally arrived. 

They do feel cheap. They are light and dry and there are no pleasant clicks as they turn. The corner cutting isn't great either. But, they are stable, they don't really lock up and I'm sure they are capable of decent times. Overall they are very good cubes for beginners and excellent value.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yeah! Just got mine. It is awesome. I might--_might_-- use it at BASC 4



Hah. Hah. Thanks. My main now.


And how is it only good for beginners? After I lubed it and stuff it can cut a good bit over 45° and I've gotten my best times on it(it's my main, as I said)


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah I never get when people brand something as "beginners" unless they mean beginner as in someone who's never had a cube. 

If it's good for a beginner than it's good for everyone. 

I've gotten all my PB's and my sub has gone down more than 10 seconds since I got Guanlong (_so close_ to sub-30). It's been my main for a couple weeks and it's my favorite 3x3


----------



## rebucato314 (Nov 16, 2014)

RayLam said:


> taobao,the biggest online shopping platform in china



Hold on, which shop? I was just going to order one.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 16, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Hold on, which shop? I was just going to order one.



tis http://www.taobao.com/
i found one thats pretty cheap, like 8.8 yuan (which is only 1.44 in USD)


----------



## v0lt3r (Nov 20, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> tis http://www.taobao.com/
> i found one thats pretty cheap, like 8.8 yuan (which is only 1.44 in USD)



I entered in the webpage and all in in chinise how in the hell you search cubes there? if you for example put "yj guanlong" or just "guanlong" in the search bar you get 0 results. So? Im interested in see some cubes there, prices seem to be great.

And about the guanlong, can you provide us the link at 8.8 yuan please?

Thanks


----------



## Chrizz (Nov 21, 2014)

v0lt3r said:


> I entered in the webpage and all in in chinise how in the hell you search cubes there? if you for example put "yj guanlong" or just "guanlong" in the search bar you get 0 results. So? Im interested in see some cubes there, prices seem to be great.
> 
> And about the guanlong, can you provide us the link at 8.8 yuan please?
> 
> Thanks



I translated guanlong with google translate and it gave me: 冠龙 I searched for that on the site and got some results.
I'm wondering if this is legit though: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.281.d9W8Bh&id=42177452047&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail 1 Chinese Yuan is €0.13


----------



## v0lt3r (Nov 22, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> I translated guanlong with google translate and it gave me: 冠龙 I searched for that on the site and got some results.
> I'm wondering if this is legit though: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.281.d9W8Bh&id=42177452047&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail 1 Chinese Yuan is €0.13



Well 1 yuan is impossible, that should be an error or a scam. Lets see if Bryan Chi give us the link at 8.8 yuan.

But while he does, i found this one (its not the one he is talking about, but a bit more expensive 9.90 yuan =* $1.6*)

*GUANLONG*

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-7124480921.63.crBTEQ&id=41554498341

Oh and i found yulong too, but this one i would like to know if its true, because yulongs in all colors (transparent, stickerless, white, black) at 10-12 yuan, depend of the color you choose. Thats around *$1.8* lol

*YULONG *

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-7124480921.87.crBTEQ&id=37147725674

if all of this is true, i want to make a post with all the links to various items in this webpage at ridiculous prices for people, i think would be a great information 

i found this page to translate it, but only for buy, dont translate the items and you cant search items with it.. but when you decide one you can paste the link in this webpage and you can buy it in english 

http://www.engtaobao.com/

-----another question for Bryan Chi. in this webpage you need to pay shipping? or its free worldwide?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 23, 2014)

v0lt3r said:


> Well 1 yuan is impossible, that should be an error or a scam. Lets see if Bryan Chi give us the link at 8.8 yuan.
> 
> But while he does, i found this one (its not the one he is talking about, but a bit more expensive 9.90 yuan =* $1.6*)
> 
> ...



here it is  8.80 yuan 
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41652298760&spm=a1z09.2.9.85.FhIs8x&_u=n21okqm03ce9

i have quite a few of cubes to buy on taobao but the thing is, i dont know how to pay, the dont have paypal and stuff :/


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

I love this cube its my main


----------



## Bhavesh Bakale (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually yes it is a bit weired


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine is really improving with use.


----------



## Tempus (Nov 24, 2014)

If I actually go through with my plan to give a few GuanLongs away to strangers I meet, I want to know what experience they might actually have with it. To that end, I'm avoiding altering my GuanLong in any way, because they won't know how to tension it, they won't have any cube lube, and they won't be inclined to re-sticker it. And I must say, so far it's pretty decent without performing any aftermarket refinement.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2014)

I just took it apart and sanded down the flashing on the torpedoes earlier today, plus a little sanding on the three edges on the corner pieces. It was VERY little. Maybe a fraction of a millimeter of sanding but it cuts so much better and is even smoother with that. I got excited since it was the first time I altered anything and immediately took my SS 4x4 apart for the first time... oh that was not fun to put back together.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2014)

Is anyone else missing a cap on one of their corners? Where do I go to get a corner cap?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone else had a broken torpedo?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 22, 2015)

I now have 4 damaged edge pieces in this cube. The first appeared from nowhere but the others were caused by drops.


----------



## richardye1 (Jan 24, 2015)

any good ways to lube/mod this cube? This cube is my main and i average 16 seconds with it. Without it, and using my friend's aolong i can get sub 14 averages. My dad took all of my other cubes away. 
right now ive cleaned out all of the factory lube and it has been broken in about 1,000 solves. Thanks,


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 24, 2015)

Have you tried lubing the core and springs with cubicle/traxx/lubix/etc lube? 

PS yeah I average 3-4 faster on my Chilong than my Guanlong


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 24, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> any good ways to lube/mod this cube? This cube is my main and i average 16 seconds with it. Without it, and using my friend's aolong i can get sub 14 averages. My dad took all of my other cubes away.
> right now ive cleaned out all of the factory lube and it has been broken in about 1,000 solves. Thanks,



Why the heck did your dad take your cubes away?! D:


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> Why the heck did your dad take your cubes away?! D:


!?


----------



## richardye1 (Jan 25, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Have you tried lubing the core and springs with cubicle/traxx/lubix/etc lube?
> 
> PS yeah I average 3-4 faster on my Chilong than my Guanlong



I did but then with weight three, but now I cleaned the whole thing out because it was too slow


----------



## richardye1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> !?



Apparently 30 solves a day was too time consuming


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> Apparently 30 solves a day was too time consuming


Wow...


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 26, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> Apparently 30 solves a day was too time consuming



Weak. I cube at least 3 hours a day...is your dad an outdoors person?


----------



## richardye1 (Jan 26, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Weak. I cube at least 3 hours a day...is your dad an outdoors person?



is weak the correct word?


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> is weak the correct word?


I think it was meant in a sarcasic way.


----------

